# Politiscales



## Null (Jun 20, 2018)

http://www.politiscales.net



Spoiler


----------



## Hell0 (Jun 20, 2018)

what does this mean


----------



## SJ 485 (Jun 20, 2018)

Spoiler: Taxation is theft


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jun 20, 2018)

Guess Centrism really is a dogwhistle for FASCISM


----------



## The Captain (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SJ 485 (Jun 20, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> Guess Centrism really is a dogwhistle for FASCISM


fake centrist detected


----------



## Draza (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## OhGoy (Jun 20, 2018)

Spoiler: there's a lotta' fuckin' gray; might redo this later


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 20, 2018)

Lotta gray, might redo.
Additional characteristic is pragmatism.


----------



## SJ 485 (Jun 20, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 477262


this is not a true and honest representation of your beliefs I am SHOCKED you would try to deceive us like this!


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jun 20, 2018)

I feel good


----------



## AJ 447 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## OhGoy (Jun 20, 2018)

NEW AND IMPROVED







@Ron /pol/, you are not alone, brother


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 20, 2018)

Here's my better one


 
>nationalism and communism both increased.

NazBol gang grows stronger


----------



## Positron (Jun 20, 2018)

"I do not have any problem if other official languages are added or replace the already existing official language in my country."
Adding an official language is absolutely different from replacing one; people who have no problem with adding can have a problem with replacing.





Does that mean Lawful Good?


----------



## Eto (Jun 20, 2018)

Spoiler: Results











Huh, I expected Nationalism to be higher.


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 20, 2018)

Any Kiwi Historians, what historical nation would I have probably fitted in?







Feline Darkmage said:


> Here's my better one
> View attachment 477275
> >nationalism and communism both increased.
> 
> NazBol gang grows stronger



Неудивительно, что я проголосовал за товарища. Bernie


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 20, 2018)

So does everybody here get Pragmatism? Seems like we're just a practical bunch.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 20, 2018)

Build a wall, line all the nazis up along it‏ @SamAmbreenSalah
Paedophile Moon who has admitted to hosting child sex torture fiction is now claiming that he wants to identify and "neutralize" individuals! Please advise! @MAMA @TommyTooter


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't know what any of this shit means:


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## AF 802 (Jun 20, 2018)

Spoiler: I guess I'm just some Christian bitch.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Jun 20, 2018)

Spoiler: Fuck the trees





 







Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> So does everybody here get Pragmatism? Seems like we're just a practical bunch.


Mein nigga.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 20, 2018)

I think i did it wrong...


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm trying to be more progressive but it keeps getting worse. 

I listen to a lot of David Pakman, what gives?

I'm blaming Starship Troopers and reading too much about Timothy McVeigh.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 20, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> Guess Centrism really is a dogwhistle for FASCISM


>PolitiScale is an initiative of “Radicalisé·e·s sur Internet” 

http://www.radicalisees-sur-internet.fr/

>Radicalisé·e·s sur is a collective offering popular political content on the Internet, definitions and a bibliography on themes dear to the radical left. Here you will find bases and reflections on the struggles against capitalism, patriarchy, colonialism or nationalism. We wish to be accessible to the greatest number and our articles are regularly updated.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jun 20, 2018)

I felt like I was too neutral sometimes. There were a couple questions that seemed unclear.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jun 20, 2018)

How to get depersoned by Kiwi Farms in one go 

Edit: damned if I can get the code to show.  Fo' shame.

http://www.politiscales.net/en_US/r...55&b0=36&b1=19&t0=5&t1=31&c1=33&c0=24&femi=10


----------



## SadClownMan (Jun 20, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Draza (Jun 20, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> I felt like I was too neutral sometimes. There were a couple questions that seemed unclear.
> View attachment 477307


Way too neutral.


----------



## Login (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm more upset about how much my flag sucks than anything else. Might as well burn down my ideals and build up new ones so my flag is less shit.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Jun 20, 2018)

No step on snek


----------



## Dr Piczkowski (Jun 20, 2018)

I appreciate the "I don't give a fuck" option in every question, these tests almost never have it.


----------



## Citizen Calamity (Jun 20, 2018)

Even Politiscales is disappointed with my apathy.


----------



## SwanDive (Jun 20, 2018)

>work
>revolution
>justice
>not a socialist


----------



## Gash Hound (Jun 20, 2018)

Citizen Calamity said:


> View attachment 477319
> 
> Even Politiscales is disappointed with my apathy.




Just means you're sincere and not an ego-maniac. I had to back off my first impulse on so many of these questions because my feelings were outweighing actual knowledge on the relevant subject.
also the overwhelming majority of these questions/statements were so vague, broad, and obtusely phrased that I don't even know _how_ you could respond to them earnestly.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 20, 2018)

Political tests are pretty dumb, but every single one I get says I'm a centrist.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 20, 2018)

By the look of the flag I'm the EU's gay little sister.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Jun 20, 2018)

Behold nerds



 



Spoiler: The truth



http://www.politiscales.net/en_US/r...&femi=10&prag=100&e1=38&e0=14&comp=67&anar=67


 

Most of the question are too simplified for me to answer remotely accurately, so I answered as truly as I could; which tended towards the middle
The flag is very appropriate



Mobilefag status; owned


----------



## Positron (Jun 20, 2018)

This is what I'd imagine Phil (ADF) -- edgelord, tranny, family hater, faux-environmentalist, faux-vegan, consumer-whore "communist" with a Mexico fetish -- would score:








If you get Radical Feminism, you get the Bad Ending of this game.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 20, 2018)

Why does everything have to be worded so vaguely. I found myself answering with "ehhhhh i dunno" most of the time because you could interpret most questions two different ways.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Desire Lines (Jun 20, 2018)

I didn't get a cool pin like most of you guys  Probably because I was too neutral on some of these


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 20, 2018)

So many spelling errors....


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 20, 2018)

what a gay looking flag.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a really ugly flag


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 20, 2018)

My results were overall pragmatic (apart from the 0% Capitalist / 36% Communist score, heh)

Were these descriptions written by a French guy on Wordpad or something? Not to go all Hitler, but I saw quite a few spelling errors.

- The constructivists consider that people build themselves from their environment (notably social) and that the characteristics that make them who they are, are acquired.

- The ones in favor of the rehabilitative justice consider that the role of justice is to put the condemned on the “right path” again by making them understand why they should not do what they did and why they were condemned and by accompanying them all along the process.

- The progressives try to build social progress, make a better society without caring about traditions. They often consider the present as better than the past and that it is necessary to keep on this path.

- Internationalism is a set of different ides which have for common point to stop making a hierarchy between countries and their inhabitants and to promote as much as possible their cooperation. Pushed to its maximum the final objective is the abolition of borders.

- Communism is a vast political doctrine. In this test a majority for communism simply signifies that you are for a public property of the means of production.

- Regulationism or interventionism is an idea in which the economical activity should be regulated for the communal interest. It can be through legislation, planification, subventions, a variable taxation.

- Ecology in politics privileges the protection of the environment by limiting as much as possible the impact of human activities on the biodiversity even if it implies to limit the these human activities by modifying more or less radically our current way of life.

- Revolutionaries have a tendency to privilege direct action, often in the margin of legality, to reach their goal: replace the current political organisation for totally different one.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jun 20, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯:


Spoiler


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 20, 2018)

Well my flag is fucking boring as all shit.


----------



## MW 002 (Jun 20, 2018)

Guess I’m a Nazi


----------



## LillyTheBestGirl (Jun 20, 2018)

Nah.


----------



## Marsaudiac (Jun 20, 2018)

I got NazBol gang'd by accident. Also fuck this gay-ass purple flag.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 20, 2018)

Apparently I am the ideal husband. Rad.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jun 20, 2018)

Spoiler: Justice Equality Work



With Pragmatism and Veganism, but I'm having steak for dinner today...



Bugged politiscale mechanics, dood.


----------



## Tackleberry (Jun 20, 2018)

Can I get a cringey sticker of that flag for the back of my car, so i can broadcast this to the world?


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Derp Potato (Jun 20, 2018)

*Additional characteristics*
*Pragmatism : *politics objectively boil down to looking at where the problems are and trying to solve them according to the means available.

Am....am I a true centrist that just loves money?


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 20, 2018)

Some of these questions are strange. Does it mean I support the anti-doxxing legislation troons desire so much? Does it mean I'm against companies and governments collecting information without our knowledge?


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jun 20, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> what a gay looking flag.
> View attachment 477433


So it fits you then?


----------



## Flustercuck (Jun 20, 2018)

I have no fucking clue what the flag means


----------



## Dragon Face (Jun 20, 2018)

This is interesting.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 20, 2018)

I am a goddamn commie. Workers of the world, UNITE!


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jun 20, 2018)

>Order at #3
>Revolution 36 % VS Reformism 24 %
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dolce & Gabbana (Jun 20, 2018)

Feel like I deserve some kind of award for the world's most out of place Monarchist badge or something
Update, I wasn't really paying attention and posted my friend's instead of mine I guess. I fixed it, dishonor on my family etc etc etc.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm a pragmatist apparently, so I guess that's something.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> View attachment 477695
> 
> Some of these questions are strange. Does it mean I support the anti-doxxing legislation troons desire so much? Does it mean I'm against companies and governments collecting information without our knowledge?



I don't think it should be "guaranteed."  This is shit you do for yourself.  The government isn't going to do it for you, and would you trust it if it did?


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I don't think it should be "guaranteed."  This is shit you do for yourself.  The government isn't going to do it for you, and would you trust it if it did?



In South Korea you're required to link your social security number with your gaming, gambling, social media and porn accounts. That social security number is linked to a file on your internet behavior which includes fingerprints & photo that can be accessed by employers and random people. Meanwhile in Canada and the UK its illegal to dox people.  

I'm opposed to both of these so picking a stance seems difficult.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 20, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Meanwhile in Canada and the UK its illegal to dox people.


So having a phone book is a criminal offense now?


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Smith Banquod (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jun 21, 2018)

I managed to doze off halfway thru and when I woke up it had 2 questions left.  I answered them and got "Fatherland- family- work".


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 21, 2018)

Spoiler









Lot of gray because I am not well enough informed in a lot of shit to really have an opinion. That and, as always with these kinds of tests, I felt a lot of the questions were too vague.


----------



## Prince Jello (Jun 21, 2018)

Maybe I'll redo it and try to be more decisive in my answers. It's interesting - but not really surprising - to see that most of us got "Fatherland" in our top results.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 21, 2018)

LOL, Communism sucks.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jun 21, 2018)

No clue.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 21, 2018)

I just want all the bad people to go away.


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Jun 22, 2018)

What's interesting to me is that while taking this test I realized that my views have shifted a lot since I started browsing the Farms. It was definitely an eye-opener. I couldn't find a definition for "Fatherland", though maybe it means patriotic? I might take this test another time and try to minimize the grey area. Though screw that anonymous stuff on the internet. Still going to put grey for that.

I like my flag. It's interesting to see the low ecology score, despite me being very pro-environment. I guess I'm pro-environment in a different way than the test is testing for. Also got the pragmatic.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 22, 2018)

spiritofamermaid said:


> I couldn't find a definition for "Fatherland", though maybe it means patriotic?



I couldn't find one either but since everyone who has Fatherland in their result also has light blue on their flag, I think it's the "Globe (Diplomatic)" node.


----------



## Positron (Jun 22, 2018)

I have Fatherland but don't have light blue on my flag.


 

My flag looks like some Dindu country flag with extra faggy fuscia.


----------



## Desire Lines (Jun 22, 2018)

Decided to redo the test and be less neutral.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jun 22, 2018)

(((Complotism)))


----------



## TinyKiwi (Jun 22, 2018)

I tried taking this test but my ADHD kicked in, we need a shorter verison of it.


----------



## Nova Prime (Jun 22, 2018)

A bit of everything.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jun 24, 2018)

I answered the way I thought Amerlynn Reid would. Ended up with a completely white flag. Empty, just like where her brain should be, and just like her stomach never is.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Jun 26, 2018)

Almost like Null!


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Jun 26, 2018)

I know it involves powerleveling, but I'd be very interested to see people's answers compared to where they live (even if it's just what country they come from). 

I'm not asking anyone to do this, but it's something that came to mind after seeing these.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jun 28, 2018)

Guess I'm a radical fascist libertarian now, boys & gals.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jun 28, 2018)

Neat.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't understand everything, but I do know one thing for certain: BETTER DEAD THAN RED.

(Also you're braindead if you didn't get pragmatism as a pin, js)


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 29, 2018)

So my results earlier didn't display for whatever reason.



 

I also had the additional trait of pragmatism. Nothing all that surprising to anyone who knows me, and anyone who knows me knows that I have the :autism: and the characteristic trait of black and white thinking. Any sort of mid way score is actually a good sign for someone like myself.


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 30, 2018)

Retook this test a couple of times before deciding that I was going to take it without providing a neutral answer to anything, since that kept ballooning out and messing up my results.

I also noticed the site's use of weasel words, like "foreigners" instead of "non-citizens". The first time I ran through the test I assumed we were discussing naturalized citizens of a country, but I realize now they are purposefully phrasing it in such a way as to not "offend" anyone. It gives this question a very different meaning: "Foreigners living in my country should be allowed to act politically, equally to those who have the nationality."

Anyways here's my results. Strangely enough even though I never gave a neutral answer my results still have a substantial amount of gray area.



Spoiler









I can't say I necessarily agree with them? I know that I probably scored a lot of points with "Progressivism" because I answered positively to matters pertaining to gay & lesbian rights... but I shot down plenty of "sexual orientation is a social construct" bullshit. Same with "Communism", that is way higher than I'm comfortable with. Yeah, I am unhappy with where things like minimum wage is at, but that doesn't immediately translate to "eat the rich".


----------



## trashbat (Jun 30, 2018)

how do you guys get these graphs? every time i take this test, it just shows me a picture of weev and ted kaczynski shaking hands


----------



## LordofTendons (Jun 30, 2018)

I hate trees, commies, foreigners-- ah the heck with it.


----------



## Once A Jolly Banjo (Jul 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHUw0FmINAc


----------



## protomartyr (Jul 2, 2018)

Additional traits: Monarchy


----------



## Give Her The D (Oct 21, 2019)

Pragmatism and Missionary additional traits.


----------



## Null (Jan 8, 2022)

I said 8values but I actually like Politiscales more.







						PolitiScales, DBHQ Edition
					

Welcome to the PolitiScale, the online political test. You will be confronted to a series of affirmations and for each of them you will have to click on the button which corresponds the most to your opinion.




					dbhq.github.io
				




p.s. I took this test in 2018. It's different now and the new test completely removed the question about "a small group of people run the world".







						Politiscales
					

http://www.politiscales.net




					kiwifarms.net
				




p.s. the stamp. It's on a nice wood stick. It's just the coin back without the silver info.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jan 8, 2022)

p.s. the stamp. It's on a nice wood stick. It's just the coin back without the silver info.


Null said:


> View attachment 2870239View attachment 2870241


Sealing things with Wax and having signets to stamp the Wax with should be a thing again.


----------



## waffle (Jan 8, 2022)

I like that test. I think politocal compass is basically a psyop to convince people they're left libertarians and this test doesn't seem to have that inbuilt bias. 

Mine is pretty similar to Nulls, and I suspect it's a pretty common breakdown around here. It's be interesting to get a bunch of people to take that and compare it with say their top 5 boards here. I suspect you'd get interesting clustering.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jan 8, 2022)

waffle said:


> I like that test. I think politocal compass is basically a psyop to convince people they're left libertarians and this test doesn't seem to have that inbuilt bias.
> 
> Mine is pretty similar to Nulls, and I suspect it's a pretty common breakdown around here. It's be interesting to get a bunch of people to take that and compare it with say their top 5 boards here. I suspect you'd get interesting clustering.


I think the questions on it were written in such a way that they were very extreme views so maybe the bias isn't right/ left its centre to extreme. Mine looks very different to yours though


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Jan 8, 2022)

These tests always just confuse me because it feels like I'm all over the place. But I guess that's the problem with all tests like these because it's impossible to add much nuance in a 100 questions or so. It's funny because I'm actually very in favour of rehabilitative justice, I just didn't agree with the question posing that someone's background should lead to lower sentencing. And now I'm Judge Dredd.


----------



## SargonF00t (Jan 8, 2022)

Clearly I ain't no Greenie.   






						PolitiScales, DBHQ Edition
					

Welcome to the PolitiScale, the online political test. You will be confronted to a series of affirmations and for each of them you will have to click on the button which corresponds the most to your opinion.




					dbhq.github.io


----------



## CryptoHermit (Jan 8, 2022)

SargonF00t said:


> Clearly I ain't no Greenie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaky, mine are similar too. Is this common with people here lol.





						PolitiScales, DBHQ Edition
					

Welcome to the PolitiScale, the online political test. You will be confronted to a series of affirmations and for each of them you will have to click on the button which corresponds the most to your opinion.




					dbhq.github.io


----------



## Local Fed (Jan 8, 2022)

Not too different from others who've posted their results.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jan 8, 2022)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> It isn't as bad as you thought? You just told us about how the Turkish lyra is only worth about half as much as it was at the beginning of the year.


You have a point but fuck Turkey, lol

Edit to include my thingy. I find it intriguing how most people are getting similar results ITT.


----------



## sethking (Jan 8, 2022)

I wonder how this website generates the little flags that it gives you. Apparently my politics can somehow be summed up by the Ingwaz rune.


----------



## wimzi (Jan 8, 2022)

waffle said:


> I think politocal compass is basically a psyop to convince people they're left libertarians


Hard agree with the above



As to the other part of your hypothesis, my top five boards are Beauty Parlor, Death Fats, Internet Famous, Animal Control, and Lolcow General


----------



## Jarch6 (Jan 8, 2022)

Null said:


> The inflation isn't as bad as I thought and I'm really confused and concerned with a lot of what I'm seeing right now. I have a ton of uncertainty and I'm just trying to get land asap.


Prices of a lot of things have been volatile, lumber had a huge rise before crashing back down. I know a lot of materials have been going up and new/used cars have been going up (posited to be caused in part by the chip shortage, because cars are so computerized these days). The really concerning one is the fertilizer prices, 

may further the rise in food prices.

Also regarding the scales, it's interesting how many of us have the same three descriptors but different flags.


----------



## Futaba (Jan 8, 2022)

Took the test because I was also interested in how the flags were generated and it gave me a florescent gay cuban flag   

How are the top three catergories generated? Also why is it fatherland? Did some German fuck make this scale? I never asked for this.


----------



## Jones McCann (Jan 8, 2022)

Not many points in ecology in any of those, disappointing. City slickers for sure.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Jan 8, 2022)

Jones McCann said:


> Not many points in ecology in any of those, disappointing. City slickers for sure.


Word. I got 60% in ecology - you, me and @Futaba can start a Tranch together.


----------



## Jones McCann (Jan 8, 2022)

The Emperor Skeksis said:


> Word. I got 60% in ecology - you, me and @Futaba can start a Tranch together.


I'll be kevin, you guys do all the work and I'll play with toys and not dilate.


----------



## MelloYello (Jan 8, 2022)

Family - Fatherland - Revolution.
Slogan's okay, not so sure about the plain blue banner, though. Revolution of the bluepilled?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 8, 2022)

As others said that test had a lot of extremes in its questions which led to a lot of neutral answers.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jan 8, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> As others said that test had a lot of extremes in its questions which led to a lot of neutral answers.


That is why I hate these tests, they are really hard to answer correctly if none of the 4 that appear are really "right"


----------



## WhineMeDineMe69Me (Jan 8, 2022)

Futaba said:


> View attachment 2871028
> 
> Took the test because I was also interested in how the flags were generated and it gave me a florescent gay cuban flag
> 
> How are the top three catergories generated? Also why is it fatherland? Did some German fuck make this scale? I never asked for this.


I'm also curious about the flags,  I had the same Fatherland-Work-Justice result as you, and it gave me the same flag but with the rune added on.


----------



## sethking (Jan 8, 2022)

Futaba said:


> Took the test because I was also interested in how the flags were generated and it gave me a florescent gay cuban flag
> 
> How are the top three catergories generated? Also why is it fatherland? Did some German fuck make this scale? I never asked for this.


My best guess is:

Ingwaz rune = high nationalism score
Blue = high conservatism
Sword/weapon = high revolution vs reform


----------



## Retink (Jan 8, 2022)

Well, I suppose I am essentially a lolbertarian so this doesn't seem too off the mark, but a lot of the questions felt too situational to have a strong opinion on. Bonus characteristic of pragmatist.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jan 8, 2022)

Retink said:


> Well, I suppose I am essentially a lolbertarian so this doesn't seem too off the mark, but a lot of the questions felt too situational to have a strong opinion on. Bonus characteristic of pragmatist.
> View attachment 2871698


No one cares.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Jan 8, 2022)

You're all more communist than I expected. You should make a co-op to buy land.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Jan 8, 2022)

I feel like the doctor just told me I'm Libtarded


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jan 8, 2022)

Sevenatenine said:


> You're all more communist than I expected. You should make a co-op to buy land.


I keep saying.

Make Kiwi Farms a Real farm and I promise we would out do the Tranch in a week.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Jan 8, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> I keep saying.
> 
> Make Kiwi Farms a Real farm and I promise we would out do the Tranch in a week.


I call horse training as my job.  I'll have us an ornery fleet of Shetland ponies and draft horses in no time. 

No in-between sized horses. I only do extremes.


----------



## Chiri (Jan 9, 2022)

My issue with these tests will always be that I can reason out where each response to each question will move me on the compass so I find it a bit harder to be completely unbiased. This one also had a lot that I just clicked neutral on since I thought they were worded very openly at times.


----------



## George Lucas (Jan 9, 2022)

I honestly didn’t understand most of the questions. They seemed very extreme. I’m a centrist on the ‘political compass’.

The problem with these tests is the whole ‘agree/disagree’ dichotomy. A better method would be to present a problem and have people pick one of a few solutions, and getting the political ideology from that. Has anyone made a test like that?


----------



## waffle (Jan 9, 2022)

Jones McCann said:


> Not many points in ecology in any of those, disappointing. City slickers for sure.


My farm exists for the enrichment of me and my family, not for the glow in the darks to tell me what to do with.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Jan 9, 2022)

About what I expected, but I think the test is a little flawed the answers are to simple on some questions and to complex on simple questions.


----------

